# water and loose sand



## totallylost202

J'ai beaucoup du mal en ce qui concerne les mots en gras.   Je ne sais pas comment le rendre mieux... et loose sand? 


_To pan out est un idiome tiré au temps de l'extraction de l'or quand le prospecteur agitait le gravier d'une rivière dans une grande battée *jusqu'à ce que la plupart de l'eau et du sable aient disparu*._

La phrase originale:

_To pan out is an idiom taken from goldmining days when gravel from a river *was swished around* in a wide flat pan by the prospector until most of the water and loose sand were gone and the little nuggets or specks of gold (if any) could be more easily detected in the gravel which had spread out at the bottom of the pan._


----------



## butch from waco

My attempt:
"To pan out" est une expression (anglaise) qui date du temps des chercheurs d'or et qui décrit l'action d'agiter les graviers extraits de la rivière dans un grand tamis jusqu'à ce que l'eau et la plupart des grains de sable s'échappent...

I hope it helps!


----------



## RuK

something like "jusqu'à ce que les grains de sable les plus fines disparaissent, faisant détecter plus facilement les éventuels petits morceaux d'or  dans les débris de gravier restés au fond"


----------



## butch from waco

RuK said:


> something like "jusqu'à ce que les grains de sable les plus *fins* disparaissent, faisant détecter plus facilement les éventuels petits morceaux d'or  dans les débris de gravier restés au fond"


"grain" is masculine... except this little mistake, your attempt is really good!


----------



## RuK

Oops, sorry about that. I'll be making gender mistakes till the day I die, I'm afraid.


----------



## butch from waco

I'm afraid I don't know any english native who ever makes gender mistakes!!


----------



## totallylost202

Thankyou so much! You even translated the rest of my paragraph. That was really kind.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

This is how I would translate the whole sentence:
_To pan out is an idiom taken from goldmining days when gravel from a river *was swished around* in a wide flat pan by the prospector until most of the water and loose sand were gone and the little nuggets or specks of gold (if any) could be more easily detected in the gravel which had spread out at the bottom of the pan.

_La battée (pan out) est une expression idiomatique dont l'origine remonte aux temps de la ruée vers l'or, lorsque les gravillons provenant de la rivière étaient agités par les prospecteurs dans un grand tamis plat en un mouvement circulaire jusqu'à ce que la presque totalité d'eau et de sable fin aient été éliminés, ne laissant apparaître que les petites pépites d'or (si tant est qu'il y en eu) dans ce qui restait des gravillons éparpillés sur le fond du tamis.


----------



## Gil

Un tamis?
Source:  there


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Gil said:


> Un tamis?
> Source: there


 
Thanks for the links. I had assumed they were using some kind of sieve. But according to the photo, it looks more like a "cuvette évasée" (a shallow dish). Can you think of a better word ?


----------



## Gil

> BATTÉE, subst. fém.
> A. TECHNOL. Quantité de matériau qui peut être traité en une seule fois par le procédé du battage* (laine, papier, terre, etc.).
> B. Partie du dormant contre laquelle bat une porte.
> C. Récipient utilisé pour le lavage du sable aurifère :
> Dans les premiers temps de la découverte, au moment de la fièvre de l'or, le premier instrument employé fut la sébile ou battée...


Le GDT écrit batée avec un seul "t"


----------



## butch from waco

Autant pour moi, je n'avais jamais entendu parler de battée auparavant, du coup le tamis me paraissait le plus logique!


----------



## roymail

Shang Qin Li said:


> This is how I would translate the whole sentence:
> _To pan out is an idiom taken from goldmining days when gravel from a river *was swished around* in a wide flat pan by the prospector until most of the water and loose sand were gone and the little nuggets or specks of gold (if any) could be more easily detected in the gravel which had spread out at the bottom of the pan._
> 
> La battée (pan out) est un *terme technique* (1) dont l'origine remonte aux temps de la ruée vers l'or, lorsque les gravillons provenant de la rivière étaient agités par les prospecteurs dans _un grand tamis (?)_ plat en un mouvement circulaire jusqu'à ce que la presque totalité d'eau et de sable fin aient été éliminés, ne laissant apparaître que les petites pépites d'or (si tant est qu'il y en *eut*) dans ce qui restait des gravillons éparpillés sur le fond du _tamis (?)_


(1) On ne peut pas dire, en français, que c'est une expression idiomatique, parce qu'il n'y a qu'un seul mot.
(?) Remplacer tamis par plateau ? par instrument ? récipient ? Il doit y avoir mieux


----------



## aftereight

PS. C'est "au temps pour moi", pas "autant"


----------



## Gil

Mon effort de traduction très libre:

L'expression anglaise "pan out" provient de l'époque de la ruée vers l'or quand les prospecteurs utilisaient une battée (récipient semblable à la sébile des mendiants) pour laver le gravier et le sable aurifères.  Ils imprimaient un mouvement oscillatoire à la battée et en éjectaient le sable avec l'eau jusqu'à ce qu'il ne reste que les pépites et la poussière d'or (quand il y en avait) faciles à distinguer du gravier dans le fond de la battée.


----------



## vanagreg

"tamiser" is the verb.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

1) Dear Roymail:
a) You are right . This is not an idiom as such.. But the english sentence says it is. "Terme technique" is a lot better, I agree.
b) The photo (on the link you provided) is a shallow dish without any small holes in it. Now, a tamis (sieve) is a circular piece of vey fine wiremesh held and reinforced vertically by a wooden (or metal) frame. I have seen that in Africa [Sierra Leone, Nigeria] (*). A "plateau" is flat (it cannot contain any liquid). The pan in question is not, and it doesn't have any hole. "Instrument" is too general; it can be applied to practically anything. "Récipient" has also a general connotation. A bucket is a recipient; so are frying pans, bowls, mugs etc...
The only thing I could think of after seeing the photo is "cuvette évasée". A "sébile" is a small "begging bowl" that you hold on one one and. "Battée", as a noun, would fit in the context. But..."Faire une battée au moyen d'une battée" ???? There's probably a more specific word in French, but I confess I don't know it (and I haven't found it anywhere so far). If you can find anything that sticks perfectly to the word "pan" as a noun, in this context, please, do let me know
(*) watch the movie "Bloody Diamond". It shows that sieves are used. And it's a great movie, anyway.
2) Dear Gil
Once you write "battée with one "t. Then you write it with two 't's in your "free translation. I suppose it's a typing mistake. Now, from what I understand, "une battée" refers to the way the pan is used, not the pan itself. Roymail and I are still looking for the right word (if any). Still , your translation is really worth taking into account.
I hope the three of us together can come up with a defintive and indisputable translation.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

aftereight said:


> PS. C'est "au temps pour moi", pas "autant"


 
Je ne vous suis pas. Que voulez-vous dire  par là ?


----------



## Shang Qin Li

vanagreg said:


> "tamiser" is the verb.


 
Yes, but only if you use a "tamis". Now use the link given above. You'll see a shallow dish without holes. It's not a "tamis", as Roymail rightly pointed out.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Corrections (my reply to Roymail):
1. it's 'very' not "vey"
2. in one hand (and not on one one....!!!)
Really sorry. I guess I'll never master a keyboard...!


----------



## Gil

Shang Qin Li said:


> 1)
> 2) Dear Gil
> Once you write "battée with one "t. Then you write it with two 't's in your "free translation. I suppose it's a typing mistake. Now, from what I understand, "une battée" refers to the way the pan is used, not the pan itself. Roymail and I are still looking for the right word (if any). Still , your translation is really worth taking into account.
> I hope the three of us together can come up with a defintive and indisputable translation.


Dear Shang Qin Li:
1 In the translation I propose, I use battée three times, always with two "t"s.  I mention earlier that it can also be spelled baté, as suggested in the GDT.
2 A battée is defined in the TLFi as " C. Récipient utilisé pour le lavage du sable aurifère "  (A container used to wash gold-bearing sand).  It is not the process.  
I also found:


> La battée est un plat circulaire de 40 à 50 centimètres de diamètre, de quelques centimètres de profondeur, dont les bords se relèvent doucement.
> 
> Le prospecteur verse une petite pelletée de terre dans l'instrument, ou s'en sert pour prélever son échantillon dans le fond du ruisseau. La tenant légèrement inclinée, il lui imprime un mouvement de rotation. L'eau, agitée, soulève les particules les plus légères, alors que l'or, quatre à cinq fois plus dense, retombe rapidement au fond. De temps à autre, il faut secouer la battée de haut en bas, pour tasser au fond les particules les plus lourdes. Peu à peu, la battée se vide de l'eau, de la terre et du sable. Il ne reste au fond de l'instrument que les pépites, les paillettes et les graviers les plus gros.


Source : there
A +


----------



## roymail

Encore quelques réflexions :
- Tamis ne convient pas. Il y a toutes sortes de tamis, mais le point commun est qu'un tamis comporte toujours des trous. Ici, il n'y en a pas.
- On ne peut pas utiliser le terme battée pour définir une battée.
- On pourrait adopter la solution de Gil, qui évite le problème : un "pan out" est une battée...
- Un plateau est plat, mais il peut avoir des bords, comme le plateau qui sert à porter des verres de bière (belge). Mais je crois que ce n'est pas le terme idéal ici.
- La battée est bien l'instrument, et non l'usage qu'on en fait.
- Et si on disait "un récipient en forme de chapeau chinois" ? C'est un peu loin du texte, mais l'image serait très compréhensible pour les francophones et parfaitement conforme à l'objet.
- _Autant pour moi / au temps pour moi_ : cette expression est relativement récente et s'est écrite longtemps _autant pour moi_. Puis, quelques philologues y ont trouvé une origine (militaire je crois) qui impose l'orthographe _au temps pour moi_. Actuellement, on trouve régulièrement les deux. C'est exactement comme pour _sabler / sabrer le champagne._


----------



## Gil

Je signale que dans le texte source:
_To pan out is an idiom taken
_pan out est un verbe.  
Ce que je comprends, to pan out (the sand) : se débarrasser du sable avec la battée.
S'il faut rendre "panning", la traduction "lavage à la battée" est proposée ailleurs.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Dear Roymail and Gil
En tenant compte de tout ce qui a été dit jusqu'à présent, que pensez-vous de:
"L'expression anglaise "pan out" est un terme signifiant 'lavage à la battée', qui remonte aux temps de la ruée vers l'or. Les prospecteurs utilisaient une cuvette ronde, évasée, ressemblant à un chapeau chinois, appelée "battée", pour laver le gravier et le sable aurifères. Ils imprimaient à la battée un mouvement à la fois circulaire et oscillatoire afin d'en éjecter la presque totalité d'eau et de sable fin et ne laisser apparaître que les petites pépites d'or (si tant est qu'il y en eut) dans ce qui restait des gravillons éparpillés sur le fond du récipient"
C'est un peu lourd, je l'avoue, mais il me semble que l'on se rapproche.


----------



## totallylost202

C'est pas mon texte mais je crois qu'en fait, to pan out est un verbe et une expression tous les deux.

Mais moi, je ne sais rien... 





Gil said:


> Je signale que dans le texte source:
> _To pan out is an idiom taken_
> pan out est un verbe.
> Ce que je comprends, to pan out (the sand) : se débarrasser du sable avec la battée.
> S'il faut rendre "panning", la traduction "lavage à la battée" est proposée ailleurs.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Dear Roymail
Concernant "au temps pour moi" voyez le Wiktionary en Français:
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/au_temps_pour_moi
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/autant_pour_moi
ainsi que ce qu'en dit l'Académie Française
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#au_temps
Ce que j'y ai trouvé est trop long pour l'insérer ici. Il semblerait que cette façon d'écrire "autant pour moi" soit désormais acceptée (chose que j'ignorais, car je ne l'ai encore jamais vue nulle part, sauf ici pour la première fois)
Pour ma part, je préfère de loin "autant pour moi" car c'est l'abréviation de "c'est autant d'erreur...."

Toujours dans le Wiktionary en Français, j'ai trouvé:
a) "sabler (le champagne)" = boire d'un trait (cul sec) et
b) "sabrer (le champagne)" = ouvrir la bouteille à coup de sabre.
Sabler et sabrer ne sont pas synonymes. L'Académie Française le confirme
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/sabler
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/sabrer
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#sabler


----------



## Gil

Shang Qin Li said:


> Dear Roymail and Gil
> En tenant compte de tout ce qui a été dit jusqu'à présent, que pensez-vous de:
> "L'expression anglaise "pan out" est un terme signifiant 'lavage à la battée', qui remonte aux temps de la ruée vers l'or. Les prospecteurs utilisaient une cuvette ronde, évasée, ressemblant à un chapeau chinois, appelée "battée", pour laver le gravier et le sable aurifères. Ils imprimaient à la battée un mouvement à la fois circulaire et oscillatoire afin d'en éjecter la presque totalité de l'eau et du sable fin et ne laisser apparaître que les petites pépites d'or (si tant est qu'il y en eut) dans ce qui restait des gravillons éparpillés sur le fond du récipient"
> C'est un peu lourd, je l'avoue, mais il me semble que l'on se rapproche.


À mon avis, il n'y a pas de contresens.
Ma petite suggestion est en bleu


----------



## roymail

Après la dernière correction de Gil, plus qu'un _s _à supprimer dans aurifère*s*, et je crois qu'on y est !
Pour le champagne, quoi qu'en dise l'Académie, je vous assure qu'on dit de plus en plus sabrer, sans qu'il n'y ait le moindre sabre à l'horizon. Donc le sens de "célébrer...", comme pour sabler, est de plus en plus présent. Maintenant, on a toujours le droit de considérer cet usage comme incorrect !
Le rigolo de l'histoire est que cette mode d'utiliser un sabre est née de la correction, par snobisme et fausse éthymologie, du _sabler_ traditionnel en _sabrer_.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Dear Gil and Roymail,
On a fini par y arriver. 
'de l'eau et du sable' ce qui sous-entend qu'on les a puisé dans la ruisseau; OK
et pas de 's' à aurifère pour n'appliquer cet adjectif qu'au sable; re-OK
Many thanks to both of you.
... et c'est vrai que cette dérivation de 'sabrer' est assez cocasse. Et puisqu'on admet 'sabler', on en revient finalement à la véritable origine, si j'ai bien compris.
Keep well


----------



## butch from waco

aftereight said:


> PS. C'est "au temps pour moi", pas "autant"


Ah ouais effectivement... je crois que je fais cette erreur depuis toujours! Merci pour la précision.


----------



## Gil

butch from waco said:


> Ah ouais effectivement... je crois que je fais cette erreur depuis toujours! Merci pour la précision.


Si ça peut te consoler, tu n'es pas seul


> Rem. La graph. autant pour moi est plus cour.: Autant pour moi! Où donc aussi, Avais-je la cervelle éparse? (PONCHON, Muse cabaret, 1920, p. 157).


Ça pourrait faire l'objet d'un autre fil.  Je me demande combien de gens savent que "Au temps" est un commandement de chef d'orchestre qui dit aux musiciens de tout reprendre au début du mouvement.
(Moi, je ne le savais pas...)


----------



## roymail

... pour autant que ce soit une erreur ! cf. wiktionary


----------



## butch from waco

Autant/Au temps pour moi, je n'avais pas lu toute la discussion jusqu'à aujourd'hui!


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Dear Butch, Roymail et Gil
Il y a un débat, quelque part ailleurs sur ce forum. Certains membres affirment que "autant pour" moi et "au temps pour moi" se disent pareillement. Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, mais alors pas du tout. "Autant pour moi" est la seule expression que j'utilise (et continuerai d'utiliser) dans le sens que Roymail donne plus haut " pour autant que ce soit une erreur" sous-entendu 'que j'ai commise'.
Cependant l'Académie Française (voir le link ci-dessous) semble admettre "au temps pour moi".....!!??
Mais il est vrai que cette même Académie n'est pas logique avec elle-même: Elle veut à tout prix, par exemple, que l'on "francise" et écrive '*cédérom*' pour *CD-ROM*. C'est complèment idiot. C se prononce 'cé' et 'D se prononce 'dé'. Et en plus ils conservent ROM tel quel !!! Est-ce qu'ils écrivent "*Ciaïêï*" pour *CIA* (Central Intelligence Agency) ? Non ! Je crois qu'un jour je vais leur envoyer une lettre en y insérant des choses comme: '*esseennecéeffe*' pour *SNCF*....


----------



## butch from waco

> Est-ce qu'ils écrivent "*Ciaïêï*" pour *CIA* (Central Intelligence Agency) ? Non ! Je crois qu'un jour je vais leur envoyer une lettre en y insérant des choses comme: '*esseennecéeffe*' pour *SNCF*....


Ha ha!


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Ooops, I forgot the link ! Here it is:
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#sabler


----------

